# Where's my thread?



## Artrella

Please, has my thread about "Stupid Cupid" edited?   May I ask why and who did it?  Thank you.


----------



## lauranazario

Your "Stupid Cupid" (self-chosen title) has been deleted by a member of the Moderator team due to *its non-language-related content*, which therefore makes it irrelevant to this forum. Sample text included.


> Ten scientific tips for finding your perfect partner...


.

I refer you to the WR Rules:


> #16 (second sentence) Moderators may choose to close or delete threads that they consider to be objectionable.


Furthermore, in Rule # 34...


> #34 Moderators control individual forums. They may edit, delete, or prune any posts in their forums


.
Saludos,
LN


----------



## Artrella

Thank you LN for your reply.


----------



## supercrom

I think everything that is useful to express yourself and creates discussion is a language-related thread.

Moreover, I believe that before deleting any thread, moderators should tell the thread started about the deletion.

*CROM*

PS I couldn't read that thread.


----------



## cuchuflete

cromteaches said:
			
		

> I think everything that is useful to express yourself and creates discussion is a language-related thread.
> 
> Moreover, I believe that before deleting any thread, moderators should tell the thread started about the deletion.
> 
> *CROM*
> 
> PS I couldn't read that thread.



Crom,

Thank you for offering your thoughts.  Each member, you included, agreed to the forum procedures at the time of registration.  Those regulations, rather than the personal opinions of any single member or group of members, will continue to govern conduct here.

There are now more than 13000 members.  The forum rules apply to all.

Thank you,
Cuchuflete


----------



## fetchezlavache

what amazes me is that apparently the thread is *not* deleted, since it can still be quoted by some persons.


----------



## cuchuflete

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> what amazes me is that apparently the thread is *not* deleted, since it can still be quoted by some persons.



Fetchez,

The forum software provides for many means to delete a thread from view.
Some of these allow the Administrator and his aides to move material out of the public forums without permanent erasure. At times a thread that is problematical may be so moved, to allow time to decide what to do about a particular post or the entire thread. 

saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## fetchezlavache

thanks cuchuflete !


----------



## cuchuflete

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> thanks cuchuflete !



My pleasure Fetchez,
Please feel free to ask about any aspect of the way the software or the moderator team works.  Both are fairly efficient, but 'bugs' have been known to influence both.
C.


----------



## lsp

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Crom,
> 
> Thank you for offering your thoughts.  Each member, you included, agreed to the forum procedures at the time of registration.  Those regulations, rather than the personal opinions of any single member or group of members, will continue to govern conduct here.
> 
> There are now more than 13000 members.  The forum rules apply to all.
> 
> Thank you,
> Cuchuflete


Yes, I agree. But in fairness to Crom and the rest of the non-mod world, sometimes members can make suggestions that make a lot of sense. Why discourage good intentions and possible valuable new ideas from concerned members so sweepingly? Just recently the suggestion about changing the stickies in the English only forum was well received and turned out to be a pretty good idea. The FAQs and rules have changed based on collective feedback (at least to some extent). Personal opinions respectfully submit for the benefit of the forums can be taken into consideration, without anyone suggesting anarchy or disregard for the regulations that "govern conduct here."


----------



## lauranazario

lsp said:
			
		

> sometimes members can make suggestions that make a lot of sense.


And sometimes we come across threads and posts that simply don't... and for that we have rules that apply to all WR forums users. It is our obligation to enforce them


> Rule #41. Any matter determined to be inappropriate, unrelated or not within the intended scope of these forums will be removed without notification.



Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

LSP,
You have made some rather sweeping assumptions, including one that you then subsequently demolished. Stating that we have a single code of conduct that is applied to all members is absolutely not unfair either to Crom or 'the rest of the non-mod world'. Crom was not discouraged by it. He posted subsequent questions in this area later in the day, and stated that he was happy with the promptness and kindness of the reply.

Other foreros complained about something they found inconvenient. A member of the mod staff offered a suggestion to alleviate the annoyance. They said that they liked the suggestion. It was implemented quickly. May I suggest that you would have great difficulty finding another software environment in which user inputs are taken so seriously, and implemented so quickly.

Your insinuation that personal opinions respectfully submit[_ed_] might not be taken into consideration is, to put it as politely as I can, baseless. Many of the features of these forums were suggested by membes.

Nobody accussed anyone of suggesting anarchy. As to disregard of the regulations, a very tiny minority of the foreros do disregard them with frequency. Most members of the WR forums are unaware of this, as the moderator staff does what is required to address these events, and does so without recourse to public statements.

regards,
Cuchuflete


----------

